# Would You Reuse Candle Jars?



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm talking about the larger jars the some candle come in. I'm thinking of washing and sterilizing the empty jars after the candles are all used up. Most of them have snug fitting tops. Would you store any food in them?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Beans?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I reuse the jars, but I haven't put food in them. I've always just used them for things like making new candles, or putting bathroom stuff in, or buttons, dried flowers, etc.

I guess if the scent was completely removed, it would be ok, but would the plastic thing attached to the underside of the lid to make it fit tight absorb the smell of the candle?


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I would not reuse them to store food - they're not food safe jars always....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

luvrulz said:


> I would not reuse them to store food - they're not food safe jars always....



Even beans that get cooked? Is there something in the jar that is harmful?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I think luvrulz is talking about canning foods in them. Storing dry beans, rice, etc. shouldn't be a problem. If the jar lids have a perfume smell you could let them soak in white vinegar until the smell is gone.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I do. Just clean them out good. Got one for the Koher salt. One for dried cliantro. One in the bathroom for change. One for yeast, ect. Heck people toss them out I claim them. They do a job and they look nice.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I have cinnamon sticks in one. I would think that herbs and spices would be fine...as long as the scent is gone and you keep them in a dark place.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have cleaned some myself....but somehow they still smell like the candle that was in them so I am not likely going to put food in there.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Try wiping them out with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

White vinegr works for me. I have several really nice ones that I store all manner of things in. They are great for foods, spices, odds and ends. I like to store scraps of bar soap in them and then compress them, grate them and add them to the laundry detergent that I make.

I have one full of q-tips, another large one that I full with biscotti in the kitchen. I just can't see letting those jars go to waste... They are too useful!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I wasn't sure about reusing them do to the possibility of lead in the wicks and the unknown chemicals they use for fragrance.

The ones I have are nice and heavy and I couldn't see just throwing them away either.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I reuse mine too. 
A trip through the dishwasher and I can't smell even the slightest hint of what had been in them.

I use them for beans, rice, bathroom doodads, etc.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooooh,pretty! Now I have another project for my back porch!

Jessie


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Of course I'd reuse them - and if the candles came in canning jars, I would can in them once scrupulously clean.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Ohh, I like your idea too WIHH.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

when I've washed them in the dishwasher they seem to get rid of the smells fine..i use them for cat food


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

How are you all getting all the wax out of yours? I have a couple ready to pitch cause I can't get that last bit of sooty wax out.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmm...I never thought of reusing them. What about putting Epsom salts in them?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Glass jars can not absorb odors or solid from whatever was in it. Once any residue is thoroughly removed, any odor should be as neutral as when the jar was molded. 

If the jars are capable of using a standard canning lid, previous contents is not the factor in determining if they are safe for canning or not. Best that I have found have come from India with glass thickness even throughout with few imperfections. Most from China are as good or better than what Alltrista produces but one particular company is terrible. The base and top are quite heavy but the sides are too thin. Those are definitely not safe for canning in and only used for storing dry seeds.

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WIHH...we're doing that for my son's wedding in June. I am currently saving all glass jars so we can have a variety of shapes and sizes. Tea lights will be put in them and they will hang from the trees in the spot they've picked down by the pond for the wedding. I think it's going to be SO pretty!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> Even beans that get cooked? Is there something in the jar that is harmful?


Wax is a by-product of petroleum..... I make wax candles and keep all that stuff separate. Don't use my candle stuff for food stuff. Big difference in what the FDA will allow to store food in......

I wouldn't do it - but you might want to ingest some petrol!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

luvrulz said:


> Wax is a by-product of petroleum..... I make wax candles and keep all that stuff separate. Don't use my candle stuff for food stuff. Big difference in what the FDA will allow to store food in......
> 
> I wouldn't do it - but you might want to ingest some petrol!


Glass is not porous and can not absorb anything. The only time that there could be any residue is if the jar were not washed. Using a candle jar is no different than using a regular canning jar over and over again with a different product each time. In fact, Dollar General had some candle jars a few years ago which were Golden Harvest in both pints and quarts.

Martin


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

How about refilling the things with wax and a new wick?

You obviously use candles, or you wouldn't have the jars. They make nice gifts, too. You can do all sorts of fancy things with candle wax. Or colored sand, for that matter, if you are making gifts.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> Glass is not porous and can not absorb anything. The only time that there could be any residue is if the jar were not washed. Using a candle jar is no different than using a regular canning jar over and over again with a different product each time. In fact, Dollar General had some candle jars a few years ago which were Golden Harvest in both pints and quarts.
> 
> Martin


Thank you for being the voice of reason on this subject! 

I reuse all glass jars that come into my house. If they are suitable for canning, I use them for canning. I don't care what was in them prior to a good hot washing!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Jokarva said:


> How are you all getting all the wax out of yours? I have a couple ready to pitch cause I can't get that last bit of sooty wax out.


I put them in a pot of boiling water until they melt. Then dump the remainder out. (I've seen a suggestion of dipping pinecones in it for fire starters that I think is neat, btw.)
I wipe out the rest with a paper towel and then buzz them through the dishwasher.

And I agree with those who've said that if they're actually _clean_, there should be no odors or residue. 
The magic of glass, afterall... :shrug:


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone. My only concerns were any residue on the plastic part of the cap, but there isn't any smell on it, so I think it should be ok to reuse for food. I will definitely wash them thoroughly and sterilize them before using to store any food in them.


----------

